# Treatment in UK....can I buy drugs in South under DPS?



## Lil75 (Mar 16, 2009)

Hi folks,

I am planning to go to Glasgow for IVF treatment soon and was wondering if I can get a prescription there and buy my drugs in the South and get them covered under the Drug Payment Scheme? Is a special 'Hi-Tec' presecription required?  Not sure how it works.

Thanks Lil


----------



## Irish*FF (Feb 1, 2009)

Yes, you will need a hi-tec script with most pharmacies. A few months ago pharmacies weren't being so fussy but from reading bbs like this I believe it's very hard to get IVF drugs without an Hi Tec srcipt. I found it very difficult to get my script filled for my overseas cycle so I ended up going up North for them. 

Good luck!


----------



## Lil75 (Mar 16, 2009)

Thanks for your response. I will talk to the pharmacy here first.

Best of luck for your treatment next month.


----------

